# SEtting up wireless (dLink)

## c0vert

Hi, i have a d-link gw120 usb card.  And im trying to set up a wireless connection in linux.  I currently have a genkernel (for some reason when i upgraded my kernel i switched, not sure why).  But i am fairly certain that the dlink card needs the Prism GT chipset driver, Is this true?  

I have looked through all the HOWTO's on this site and wiki-gentoo. And not getting much out of it.  Is there anyone that can help me with..

1) Building that prism GT driver into my genkernel

2) point me in the right direction after that.  

Thanks so much

Andrew

----------

## Gentoo Bob

you should try using ndiswrapper and see if that works...

http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/

just google it.  there are tons of info on how to use it.  its great for wireless drivers.

----------

## c0vert

I've heard too many bad thigns about ndiswrapper.  but thanks anyways

----------

## GNUtoo

 *c0vert wrote:*   

> I've heard too many bad thigns about ndiswrapper.  but thanks anyways

 

be shure it's a prism gt and compile the suport in your kernel

emerge the firmware and load it

then emerge wireless-tools

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=prism

you also have the modules of prism in portage

i'm not shure about what i've said but mabe it works

and yes ndiswrapper isn't good and it also use non free software (it's even worse if this proprietary software run in kenrel mode) so why using it if you have great alternatives?

prism54 driver are one of the best wifi drivers

for the kernel:

cd /usr/src/linux

make xconfig

go to Device Drivers

go to Network device support

then you should find something like Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

select the prism54 drivers

then save quit 

then type make

----------

## c0vert

Thanks, i have emerged prism54-firmware, and wireless tools.  And i had build the drivers into the kernel.  But  you said to emerge and load the firmware?  I am not sure how to load it.  And what is my next step after loading it.  Thanks a lot for your help by the way

Andrew

----------

## GNUtoo

i found that

http://www.prism54.org/punbb/

mabe there is some howto there about the firmware

----------

## GNUtoo

from http://jbnote.free.fr/prism54usb/index.html

look at the part on firmware

there is also a free software firmware

http://www.prism54.org/freemac.html

1)install the proprietary firmware and make the whole thing work

2)try the free software firmware

----------

## GNUtoo

send me your dmesg output

normaly the firmware should load automaticaly

mabe the driver in the kernel doesn't support usb devices?

----------

## c0vert

hey, thx for the help, i was away for a few days.  Someone had told me that USB DLINK doesnt work with the kernel drivers.  and that i would need to download the developmental USB prism driver.  Or use ndiswrapper.  I guess i will try the developmental driver and then use ndiswrapper if i have to.  Ill let you know,

Thanks

----------

## c0vert

I decided i am just going to go with Ndiswrapper for now because it seems to be easier.  However, in the installation wiki.  It says:

```

You need a recent kernel at least 2.6.6 or 2.4.26 with source. Under Red Hat or Mandrake, the sources can be installed using the package kernel-source<kernel-version>.rpm command. Make sure there is a link to the kernel source from the modules directory. /lib/modules/VERSION/build should be a link to the kernel source, where VERSION is the version of the kernel you are running. If there is no link, you'll get an error at the make install step. To create a link, assuming the kernel sources are present, use the command

ln -s /usr/src/linux-<kernel-version> /lib/modules/VERSION/build

Make sure you have started compiling the kernel sources, so needed header files are present. Some vendors ship ndiswrapper in their distributions. Either use it or make sure you remove it before installing ndiswrapper by yourself. Make sure you have the Wireless Tools installed. Again, there is a package that comes along with Red Hat and Mandrake distributions. If you are using Debian you can install the wireless-tools package from the mirror

```

And im not sure what this means.  my kernel is  "linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r7"   I have tried making that ln -s command into a whole bunch of different things.  im pretty sure the beginning is

ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r7    but the VERSION/build part?  Im not sure what to use.  ndiswrapper version is 1.18 but this step is even before i download it, i tried putting 2.6.16 in there and that doesnt work either.  IM lost, can anyone help? Thanks

----------

## GNUtoo

you should change the title in howto install a prismGT card so some people who have such cards could help you

i don't have such cards so i can help but a lot less...lol

----------

## GNUtoo

ls -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r7 /lib/modules/VERSION/build

then it look like this:

# ln -s /usr/src/linux /lib/modules/VERSION/build

ln: creating symbolic link `/lib/modules/VERSION/build' to `/usr/src/linux': No such file or directory

obviously that didn't work...why...because there is no VERSION folder so just create it:

cd /lib/modules

mkdir VERSION

# ln -s /usr/src/linux /lib/modules/VERSION/build

and it works

----------

## GNUtoo

* Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.17-gentoo

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                  [ ok ]

 * The driver in your kernel is newer than this snapshot, please use it

 * together with prism54-firmware instead of this ebuild.

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/prism54-20050125 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1556:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 668:   Called pkg_setup

  prism54-20050125.ebuild, line 40:   Called die

!!! kernel drivers are newer

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

i run the linux-2.6.17-gentoo

so mabe it just work with the 2.6.17

by the way can you give me the link to the wiki

----------

## c0vert

THx, im at the part now where i have to unshield the cab files.  And when i do that, the folders get made, but there are no files in the folders, here is the command and output.

```

Zer0- Desktop # unshield x data1.cab -D 3

[unshield_read_headers:226] Reading header from .hdr file 1.

[unshield_read_headers:281] Version 0x0100600c handled as major version 6

[unshield_get_cab_descriptor:81] Cabinet descriptor: 000023c4 000011a2 000011a2 00000008

[unshield_get_cab_descriptor:83] Directory count: 2

[unshield_get_cab_descriptor:84] File count: 47

[unshield_file_group_new:15] File group descriptor offset: 00001209

[unshield_file_group_new:30] File group 00001209 first file = 41, last file = 42

[unshield_file_group_new:15] File group descriptor offset: 00000c32

[unshield_file_group_new:30] File group 00000c32 first file = 17, last file = 17

[unshield_file_group_new:15] File group descriptor offset: 000003cc

[unshield_file_group_new:30] File group 000003cc first file = 0, last file = 0

[unshield_file_group_new:15] File group descriptor offset: 0000106f

[unshield_file_group_new:30] File group 0000106f first file = 35, last file = 36

[unshield_file_group_new:15] File group descriptor offset: 00000b47

[unshield_file_group_new:30] File group 00000b47 first file = 15, last file = 16

[unshield_file_group_new:15] File group descriptor offset: 0000091f

[unshield_file_group_new:30] File group 0000091f first file = 12, last file = 12

[unshield_file_group_new:15] File group descriptor offset: 000008cd

[unshield_file_group_new:30] File group 000008cd first file = 11, last file = 11

[unshield_file_group_new:15] File group descriptor offset: 00001113

[unshield_file_group_new:30] File group 00001113 first file = 38, last file = 38

[unshield_file_group_new:15] File group descriptor offset: 00001165

[unshield_file_group_new:30] File group 00001165 first file = 39, last file = 39

[unshield_file_group_new:15] File group descriptor offset: 00000784

[unshield_file_group_new:30] File group 00000784 first file = 6, last file = 6

[unshield_file_group_new:15] File group descriptor offset: 00000470

[unshield_file_group_new:30] File group 00000470 first file = 4, last file = 4

[unshield_file_group_new:15] File group descriptor offset: 0000125b

[unshield_file_group_new:30] File group 0000125b first file = 43, last file = 45

[unshield_file_group_new:15] File group descriptor offset: 00000f79

[unshield_file_group_new:30] File group 00000f79 first file = 24, last file = 26

[unshield_file_group_new:15] File group descriptor offset: 00000971

[unshield_file_group_new:30] File group 00000971 first file = 13, last file = 13

[unshield_file_group_new:15] File group descriptor offset: 00000dc2

[unshield_file_group_new:30] File group 00000dc2 first file = 18, last file = 20

[unshield_file_group_new:15] File group descriptor offset: 00000e14

[unshield_file_group_new:30] File group 00000e14 first file = 21, last file = 22

[unshield_file_group_new:15] File group descriptor offset: 00000e66

[unshield_file_group_new:30] File group 00000e66 first file = 23, last file = 23

[unshield_file_group_new:15] File group descriptor offset: 000011b7

[unshield_file_group_new:30] File group 000011b7 first file = 40, last file = 40

[unshield_file_group_new:15] File group descriptor offset: 000012ad

[unshield_file_group_new:30] File group 000012ad first file = 46, last file = 46

[unshield_file_group_new:15] File group descriptor offset: 00000fcb

[unshield_file_group_new:30] File group 00000fcb first file = 27, last file = 30

[unshield_file_group_new:15] File group descriptor offset: 0000101d

[unshield_file_group_new:30] File group 0000101d first file = 31, last file = 34

[unshield_file_group_new:15] File group descriptor offset: 00000a5c

[unshield_file_group_new:30] File group 00000a5c first file = 14, last file = 14

[unshield_file_group_new:15] File group descriptor offset: 0000087b

[unshield_file_group_new:30] File group 0000087b first file = 7, last file = 10

[unshield_file_group_new:15] File group descriptor offset: 0000041e

[unshield_file_group_new:30] File group 0000041e first file = 1, last file = 3

[unshield_file_group_new:15] File group descriptor offset: 000010c1

[unshield_file_group_new:30] File group 000010c1 first file = 37, last file = 37

[unshield_file_group_new:15] File group descriptor offset: 000005f0

[unshield_file_group_new:30] File group 000005f0 first file = 5, last file = 5

Cabinet: data1.cab

  extracting: ./Inf/PRISMA02.cat

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 41 (PRISMA02.cat)

Failed to extract file 'PRISMA02.cat'.

  extracting: ./Inf/PRISMA02.inf

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 42 (PRISMA02.inf)

Failed to extract file 'PRISMA02.inf'.

  extracting: ./_Support_English_Files/_IsRes.dll

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 17 (_IsRes.dll)

Failed to extract file '_IsRes.dll'.

  extracting: ./_Engine_Engine_Files/corecomp.ini

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 0 (corecomp.ini)

Failed to extract file 'corecomp.ini'.

  extracting: ./Drv_XP_Util/PRISMAPI.dll

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 24 (PRISMAPI.dll)

Failed to extract file 'PRISMAPI.dll'.

  extracting: ./Drv_XP_Util/PRISMSVR.exe

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 26 (PRISMSVR.exe)

Failed to extract file 'PRISMSVR.exe'.

  extracting: ./_Support_Non-SelfRegistering/isrt.dll

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 15 (isrt.dll)

Failed to extract file 'isrt.dll'.

  extracting: ./_Support_Non-SelfRegistering/default.pal

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 16 (default.pal)

Failed to extract file 'default.pal'.

  extracting: ./Drv9X/PRISMA02.sys

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 38 (PRISMA02.sys)

Failed to extract file 'PRISMA02.sys'.

  extracting: ./DrvME/PRISMA02.sys

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 38 (PRISMA02.sys)

Failed to extract file 'PRISMA02.sys'.

  extracting: ./_Engine_ScriptEngine/iscript.dll

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 4 (iscript.dll)

Failed to extract file 'iscript.dll'.

  extracting: ./MFC42/MFC42D.DLL

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 43 (MFC42D.DLL)

Failed to extract file 'MFC42D.DLL'.

  extracting: ./MFC42/MFCO42D.DLL

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 44 (MFCO42D.DLL)

Failed to extract file 'MFCO42D.DLL'.

  extracting: ./MFC42/MSVCRTD.DLL

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 45 (MSVCRTD.DLL)

Failed to extract file 'MSVCRTD.DLL'.

  extracting: ./Drv_2K_Util/PRISMAPI.dll

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 24 (PRISMAPI.dll)

Failed to extract file 'PRISMAPI.dll'.

  extracting: ./Drv_2K_Util/PRISMNDI.dll

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 25 (PRISMNDI.dll)

Failed to extract file 'PRISMNDI.dll'.

  extracting: ./Drv_2K_Util/PRISMSVR.exe

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 26 (PRISMSVR.exe)

Failed to extract file 'PRISMSVR.exe'.

  extracting: ./DrvXP/PRISMA02.sys

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 37 (PRISMA02.sys)

Failed to extract file 'PRISMA02.sys'.

  extracting: ./Utility/120UTIL.exe

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 46 (120UTIL.exe)

Failed to extract file '120UTIL.exe'.

  extracting: ./Drv_9X_Util/PRISMAPI.dll

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 24 (PRISMAPI.dll)

Failed to extract file 'PRISMAPI.dll'.

  extracting: ./Drv_9X_Util/PRISMIOC.vxd

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 28 (PRISMIOC.vxd)

Failed to extract file 'PRISMIOC.vxd'.

  extracting: ./Drv_9X_Util/PRISMNDI.DLL

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 29 (PRISMNDI.DLL)

Failed to extract file 'PRISMNDI.DLL'.

  extracting: ./Drv_9X_Util/PRISMSVR.exe

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 26 (PRISMSVR.exe)

Failed to extract file 'PRISMSVR.exe'.

  extracting: ./Drv_ME_Util/PRISMAPI.dll

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 24 (PRISMAPI.dll)

Failed to extract file 'PRISMAPI.dll'.

  extracting: ./Drv_ME_Util/PRISMIOC.vxd

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 28 (PRISMIOC.vxd)

Failed to extract file 'PRISMIOC.vxd'.

  extracting: ./Drv_ME_Util/PRISMNDI.DLL

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 29 (PRISMNDI.DLL)

Failed to extract file 'PRISMNDI.DLL'.

  extracting: ./Drv_ME_Util/PRISMSVR.exe

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 26 (PRISMSVR.exe)

Failed to extract file 'PRISMSVR.exe'.

  extracting: ./_Support_English_String_Tables/value.shl

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 14 (value.shl)

Failed to extract file 'value.shl'.

  extracting: ./_Support_Language_Independent_OS_Independent_Files/KillProc.exe

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 7 (KillProc.exe)

Failed to extract file 'KillProc.exe'.

  extracting: ./_Support_Language_Independent_OS_Independent_Files/DrvInstall.ex e

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 8 (DrvInstall.exe)

Failed to extract file 'DrvInstall.exe'.

  extracting: ./_Support_Language_Independent_OS_Independent_Files/RemoveInf.exe

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 9 (RemoveInf.exe)

Failed to extract file 'RemoveInf.exe'.

  extracting: ./_Support_Language_Independent_OS_Independent_Files/RemoveDev.exe

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 10 (RemoveDev.exe)

Failed to extract file 'RemoveDev.exe'.

  extracting: ./_Engine_SelfRegistering/ctor.dll

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 1 (ctor.dll)

Failed to extract file 'ctor.dll'.

  extracting: ./_Engine_SelfRegistering/objectps.dll

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 2 (objectps.dll)

Failed to extract file 'objectps.dll'.

  extracting: ./_Engine_SelfRegistering/iuser.dll

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 3 (iuser.dll)

Failed to extract file 'iuser.dll'.

  extracting: ./Drv2K/PRISMA02.sys

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 37 (PRISMA02.sys)

Failed to extract file 'PRISMA02.sys'.

  extracting: ./_Engine_Kernel_Placeholder/iKernel.exe

[unshield_file_save:710] MD5 checksum failure for file 5 (iKernel.exe)

Failed to extract file 'iKernel.exe'.

 --------  -------

          0 files

Zer0- Desktop #

```

----------

